# Trifexis



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Kahuna has always been on Trifexis... Has never experienced any bad side effects (luckily, I guess) and has also been effective as far as I can tell! (no fleas lol) I asked the vet about tick preventatives and she said it isn't important where I am so sorry but no advice there..........


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

About the only thing I noticed with Jacks when we gave him his first ever pill last month is a little diarrhea. Which could have also been related to a bad storm happening (nearly constant thunder) that same day and him really stressing out. 

I'm interested to see how he handles it this month. 

No vomitting. <= I believe you have to make sure you give it with a meal. 

One issue that I can think of is this pill is bigger than a quarter and has to be chopped up into smaller pieces to get it down my guy's throat. He has never been a voluntary pill eater, even when the pills supposedly taste good.

@ticks - I think if you live in an area where there are a lot of ticks, you probably should be using a topical like Vectra in addition to the dewormer....


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Trifexis has Comfortis in it, which is a flea pill.
I have never used Trifexis but I used Comfortis till last month. I usually use it over the winter months. My vet had told me that it is said to have a mild tick action, but he has no evidence of it. Well, it does have a mild tick action. For about three weeks, I found dead ticks on my dogs this past month before I started back up with Frontline Plus for ticks. We have a huge tick problem here in the South. If you are in a low tick area, Trifexis may just be enough for both fleas and ticks.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I started my two on Trifexis in Jan., I had previously been giving them Heartguard Plus and Comfortis monthly. 

So far, no side effects. I feed them their morning breakfast, then give them the Trifexis. I always give it to them when I know I'm going to be home all day and I can watch them in case they do have a side effect. 

In the area I live in, Ticks are not a problem either but I deal with a big flea problem if they aren't on Trifexis.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Like others said, watch for vomiting for a few hours after giving the pill and always give it on a full stomach. 

Merlin has been on Comfortis for about a year and a few months ago I switched to trifexis. We haven't had any vomiting. I give it when I know I'll be home for a few hours just to make sure it doesn't come back up. 

We don't have a tick problem so i can't comment on that and we have had no flea issues at all!


----------



## JeffP (Jun 30, 2011)

The tick probelm where we live is low, but we plan on going camping and hiking as soon as the weather gets better, and in those wooded areas, there ARE ticks.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think it would probably be a good idea to treat your dog with Vectra or Frontline Plus or Advantix or something prior to going out on those camping trips.


----------

